# How to get rid of wild violet weeds?



## GulfCoastRick (May 6, 2011)

I have the same problem with wild violets over my back yard.
2-4 D Amine is supposed to be effective on these and I sprayed with my Ortho Dial-n-Spray set at 3 oz. to the gallon.
It seemed to be working but then the monsoons came in and they seem to have revived their spirit.
What makes wild violets so difficult is they produce a lateral root system and send out long runners underground, so you may think you killed off the exposed plant, but what you don't see is the crux of the problem.
I am going to do a counter attack, this time I am going to make sure there is at least 4 days of clear weather ahead and dial up the concentration to 4 oz. per gal. My neighbors said you have to be aggressive against ground ivy and wild violets and spray 2-4D every 7 days until you are sure they are defeated.
I was also told that the chemical triclopyr is most effective against this persistent and resilient weed.
Ortho 'Chickweed, Clover and Oxalis Killer' contains 8% triclopyr.
Don't know what the concentration recommendation would be for that though.
One common recommendation I get from everybody is, be relentless and persistent or they will be your companion till you are old and gray.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

checkin2 said:


> Wild violet has taken over my lawn again, last season I applied Ortho broadleaf killer, but did not touch it, is there a specific chemical that will address this weed? Thanks Bob


Try using the 'search' function on the site. There are lots and lots of threads about this subject. :thumbup:


----------



## checkin2 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wild Violet problem*

Thanks Rick,
Let me know how it comes out. I have since bought 8 oz of
Weed Free Zone from VPG highly recommended by my garden center. I did not see triclopyr in the indgredients, but is a combination of 4 different killers including 2-4 D Amine. He said to be sure to "mist" it with a thickener, however am going to use a hose sprayer at 2.0 for now, the listed weeds it covers includes violet. It says to apply at least 4 hours before it may rain, so will feel safe if no rain for at least 12 hrs here in Michigan.
I disassembled my 25 cent garage sale bargain Ortho sprayer, & found a bunch of crystalized junk inside, so was no bargain, the last owner never flushed it out after use, so am going to buy a new one.
I was probably spraying water on it last year, is why it didnt take, the leaf edges would start to yellow, & then come back.
In any case, am going to keep my eyes open for the triclopyr, (I beleive that used to be available to only liscensed contractors), but is now available to the public. Regards, Bob


----------

